# Gauges vs idiot lights



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello what is the best way to go on a 67 GTO idiot lights or under the dash oil pressure, water temp, volt gauges?? I like to keep the car original but wonder if the after market gauges is a better way to go.

thanks
alan


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

alanmay0 said:


> Hello what is the best way to go on a 67 GTO idiot lights or under the dash oil pressure, water temp, volt gauges?? I like to keep the car original but wonder if the after market gauges is a better way to go.
> 
> thanks
> alan


I went with both on my '67 and tapped the passenger side of the manifold for the sender for the gauge.
Tap is 1/2" NPT -14.
You can tee the outlet on the oil filter housing for the sender and mechanical gauge.
For the under dash gauges I went with period correct Greenlines, oil, water and amps.
I like the idiot lights, they alert me to look down at the gauges if they come on.


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

I did the same as goat roper and tapped the passenger side of my manifold for mechanical water gauge. I ran it and the voltmeter wire through the grommet under the fuse box on driver side. I ran the oil gauge line through grommet next to my heater hoses on the passenger side (where dash control vacuum lines enter). I put the sender by the distributor because I tend to get better readings than using the same port as the idiot light sender at the oil filter housing. I ran newer Autometer gauges. Technically not period correct but I know they are accurate and easy to read. I also used green backlighting so they look like they belong with the dash lights. I too like knowing the lights will still come on if I am not always checking gauges at their lower line of sight.


----------



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

*Gauges*

Thank you both very much for you info. I think I will do the same, have both idiot lights and underdash gauges.
alan


----------



## Bradysdad (Oct 15, 2016)

Was there a facatory gauge option that would replace the idiot lights? I have a 66 with no tach and no gauges. Not a big fan of under dash setups, but have not been able to find factory/reproduction in dash units.

Any thoughts appreciated!!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Rally Gauges were optional on Pontiac A body's beginning with the '65 models.
'65, '66, & '67 Pontiac A body Rally Gauges, in decent shape, have been expensive for decades. Its easy to get $1000-1200 in a show worthy set & that's not including a new rally gauge dash harness. The factory rally gauges use a diiferent oil sending unit, as well as a different water temperature sending unit than idiot light cars. Early rally oil sending units are esp difficult to come up with, & are calibrated differently than rally oil sending units used on same era Pontiac B series with rally gauges.

PartsPlace repro '66 gauges. Not a TPP fan, just throwing this out...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1966-GTO-OE...ash=item51a2c7967c:g:a2QAAOSwQupXVhY4&vxp=mtr


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have rally gauges in the '65, but my '67 came with idiot lights and a clock instead. The neat thing about idiot lights is that the car always runs cool. No worries about it running at 200 degrees and melting the engine, like in a car with gauges. You just get in the car and drive!


----------



## Tmaxxx (Jun 9, 2017)

check out Dakotadigital.com for bolt in replacement gauges..


----------

